# Tennessee Pride copycat recipe??



## biemer19 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey guys,  I haven't posted in awhile...not sure why... But just checking in if anyone has ever come close to replicating Tennessee Pride breakfast sausage.  This is by far my favorite store bought sausage.  

I have been trying many different breakfast/country sausage recipes from here and pre packaged but everyone seems to be missing something.  unfortunately, I am not blessed with the sense of knowing which spice is missing.

Any advice is appreciated.  Happy sausage making from Eagle, WI


----------



## tennesseecold (Jul 24, 2017)

Long way from Tennessee!

You might try using Legg's Old Plantation Pork Sausage Seasoning-Blend #10. That's what most sausage makers I know in Tennessee use. It's available many places online. I use Butcher Supply In Nashville, Tennessee. http://stores.butchersupplycompany.com/


----------



## biemer19 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks Tennessee.  I will check it out.  I use their Polish Sausage blend as a base for our family's recipe.


----------

